# Looks like NCEES folks are sending pass/fail notifications early



## Stephen2awesome (Apr 25, 2019)

I PASSED!

View attachment 12870


----------



## preeb (Apr 25, 2019)

Wait, this isn't the spam thread...


----------



## Wreckem (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 25, 2019)

As I said in your other thread, congrats on your Oct 2017 pass


----------



## ImaPE (Apr 25, 2019)

What do you guys @LyceeFruit @RBHeadge PE have to say about this ? Early ? Late ?


----------



## cbjorklund (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 25, 2019)

ImaPE said:


> What do you guys @LyceeFruit @RBHeadge PE have to say about this ? Early ? Late ?


----------



## Manimani (Apr 25, 2019)

Ban the OP


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

Manimani said:


> Ban the OP


lol, just wait a couple more weeks. Things will get much more creative and frequent when the April 2019 Result SF is created and things seem more imminent.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 26, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, just wait a couple more weeks. Things will get much more creative and frequent when the April 2019 Result SF is created and things seem more imminent.


So in about 2 weeks, that'll get created and we have to go through the photoshop "I passed!" phase?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

Yep, you know the drill.

The stuff that happens this early is obviously wrong and just a little poke. But in like two weeks*, people start to think that the results can drop at any moment, and that's when the fake results posts can get a bigger reaction out of people.

FWIW, I haven't closely read this thread, so I don't know if it's a troll post. Introverted people (engineer types) tend lurk and make observations for a while before posting for the first time. Example: me. But I've seen this topic based on this observation come up so many times and it always plays out the same, that I'm inclined to believe that the OP may have thought they found something new and were trying to share. There's a reason why I call this sort of thing "Futile Exercise B"

*And nobody should interpret this statement as me claiming the results will be out in two weeks, just that that's when people generally expect it to be plausible. I legit don't have any insights into the release date this session beyond the historic April numbers.


----------



## Baconator. (Apr 26, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> So in about 2 weeks, that'll get created and we have to go through the photoshop "I passed!" phase?


YUP! prepare for the heart uncontrollable racing, you frantically go to NCEES webpage and F5 a few times, only to realize....it was fake.


----------



## preeb (Apr 26, 2019)

I guess it's good that I didn't hang around the boards the first go around.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 26, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep, you know the drill.
> 
> The stuff that happens this early is obviously wrong and just a little poke. But in like two weeks*, people start to think that the results can drop at any moment, and that's when the fake results posts can get a bigger reaction out of people.
> 
> ...


I went through the OPs post history to figure out that they passed in October 2017. So yes, it is a troll post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 26, 2019)

iceman123187 said:


> YUP! prepare for the heart uncontrollable racing, you frantically go to NCEES webpage and F5 a few times, only to realize....it was fake.


This isn't my first rodeo. I'll just sit here anxiously watching the map getting filled in and my stomach in my throat until I get the email from NCEES that VT  has released the results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I went through the OPs post history to figure out that they passed in October 2017. So yes, it is a troll post.


oops. live and learn.



iceman123187 said:


> YUP! prepare for the heart uncontrollable racing, you frantically go to NCEES webpage and F5 a few times, only to realize....it was fake.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 26, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> oops. live and learn.


I was just bored enough to do so lol


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Apr 26, 2019)

clearly SOME folks on these boards do not like to have fun.


----------



## Geralyn (May 14, 2019)

I passed! I’m thanking God!


----------

